
Lyft’s ambitious future vision includes self-driving dominance by 2021 - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/18/lyft-self-driving-network-plan/
======
Fricken
These are the sorts of timeframes coming from the guys working in the
trenches:

"In 30 years, every single new car will be autonomous. That’s completely
obvious"

-Anthony Levandowski[1]

"How quickly can we get this into people's hands? If you read the papers, you
see maybe it's three years, maybe it's thirty years. And I am here to tell you
that honestly, it's a bit of both."

-Chris Urmson[2]

"Serious snow testing is still to come, while it could be 20 to 25 years
before most trips in cities will be provided by autonomous vehicles, he
added."

-John Krafcik[3]

"25, 30 years, I hope at that point we've gotten to the point where we're
starting to pull the human drivers off the road."

-Kyle Vogt[4]

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/19/self-
driv...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/19/self-driving-car-
anthony-levandowski-uber-otto-google)

[2] [http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/self...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-
think/transportation/self-driving/google-selfdriving-car-will-be-ready-soon-
for-some-in-decades-for-others)

[3] [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-12/google-
car...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-12/google-car-project-
loses-leaders-and-advantage-as-rivals-gain)

[4](17:40 mark in video) [https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/14/cruise-founder-
kyle-vogt-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/14/cruise-founder-kyle-vogt-on-
why-he-joined-forces-with-gm/)

